# hedgehog freezing up?



## pipperonii (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello all!

To start off, I have had my hedgehog since December 20th. She is a healthy, happy hedgie. About three weeks ago, it was around 12 AM and I went to check on her, and found her in her litter pan curled up in a ball. I picked her up, she didn't response and her quills were up. I immediately thought hibernation, but my room is very warm (not too warm don't worry). Just to be safe, I picked her up, bundled her up and held her for about 10 minutes. After those 10 minutes i set her down and offered her a meal worm, and she wouldn't move. I lifted her up and she simply seemed frozen, she was breathing and looking around but she wasn't reacting to anything. After about 5 or 10 minutes of petting her and holding her, she finally snapped out of it and started running around and being her happy self again. It scared me to death to be honest. For the rest of that night I kept a close eye on her, and she was completely normal. I decided it was probably my cat that spooked her or something because she had been fine ever since.

However, today I was cleaning her cage and I had taken everything out of her cage and left her in it, went to the laundry room to put the blanket in and when I came back she was in a ball yet again, quills up and frozen. I know it isn't hibernation, because like I said her room is at a good temperature, and also her tummy was warm. The process repeated, held her while she was frozen, offered her a treat, she didn't take it. After about 10 or so minutes, she was back to normal and eating a treat and running on her wheel. 

I honestly don't know what to do, or what is wrong with her. She's eating good, drinking fine, pee and poop are normal. Has anyone else had this happen?


Thanks,

Pipperonii


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You don't say anything about what the temperature is in her cage, so you don't know what temperature she is actually feeling. What is warm to you may not be warm enough. You don't say anything about having a heat set-up. Do you have a thermometer in her cage? You need one.

Another thing to keep in mind, is that often variations in temperature can cause hibernation attempts, even if it's not too cold. Some hedgies are more sensitive to temp changes then others.

Once there has been a hibernation attempt, they need to have warmer temps to keep it from happening again.
It sure sounds like hibernation.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

What type of heating setup do you have in her cage? The cage should be kept at a constant 75 degrees F (plus or minus a degree). Do you have a digital thermometer in her cage? U need to know the exact temp of the air inside of her cage. 

What you are describing really does seem like a hibernation attempt. Is she huffing at all while she is in a ball? Does she seem slow moving when she comes out of the ball at first?


----------



## pipperonii (Feb 2, 2015)

sc2001 said:


> What type of heating setup do you have in her cage? The cage should be kept at a constant 75 degrees F (plus or minus a degree). Do you have a digital thermometer in her cage? U need to know the exact temp of the air inside of her cage.
> 
> What you are describing really does seem like a hibernation attempt. Is she huffing at all while she is in a ball? Does she seem slow moving when she comes out of the ball at first?


Forgot to include that I have a heating setup. Her cage is kept at 75 degrees, I have a space heater in her room and also a heating pad under her cage near where all her blankets are. (don't worry it's covered so it can't get too warm or harm her) Im always sure to check the temperature of her room, and I've never noticed a difference. She is able to uncurl from her ball, and she seems pretty slow when she moves when I put her down. Never huffs, though. Like you said it sounds like hibernation, but there's never a temperature change .


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hm. That's so strange. If her cage is heated evenly then maybe she requires a higher temp? Some hedgies like their cages at temps like 78. Maybe try increasing the temp. 

That kind of behavior may also be a sign of illness but I wouldn't be able to know what's wrong. A vet could do a full body checkup and see if there's anything wrong. 

Or maybe your hedgie is just very grumpy. You have only had her for a little while so it could be possible that she is not used to you yet.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Is she near any windows that produce a small draft or feel cooler around them? You said you check the temp of her room-- but do you check the temp of the inside of the cage itself? Rooms can often have pockets of air that are warmer and cooler, especially with a space heater, and your heating pad isn't helping to heat the air. My girl's cage is heated with a space heater, but I have to be very careful because of the huge temperature gradient space heaters create: in front of her cage is usually 79 degrees, behind her cage is 73, and inside the cage itself is a nice pocket at 76. I would melt or freeze her out if I went by what I thought the room temp was.


----------

